# Accidentals, dotted barlines, and different clefs



## ShivaSage

Hello,

I'm learning Debussy's _Les sons et les parfums tournent dans l'air du soir_ and a part of it (m. 28, to be exact) has raised the following questions:

(This one I'm pretty sure I know the answer to, but I have to make sure)
1) Do dotted barlines reset accidentals, like normal barlines? I'm pretty sure the answer to this question is NO.

2) If a note is repeated, but written in a different clef, do accidentals carry over?
Here's the details: To start off, the key signature is 4 flats (i.e. B, E, A, D). In m. 28, the B-flat above middle C is double-flatted in the right hand. Then, in the same measure (although it's after a dotted barline, which is why I asked the first question, though I think it shouldn't matter), the left hand comes up into the treble clef and plays that same B above middle C. Is it a B-flat or a B-double-flat? I've always played it as a B-double-flat, but after watching a youtube video of Michelangi playing it, I'm pretty sure he's playing a B-flat.

In the same measure, when the left hand is still in the bass clef, the B-flat BELOW middle C is double-flatted in the left hand. Then, after the left hand goes into the treble clef, it plays that same note. Again, I've always played it as a B-double-flat, but now I'm not so sure, and I can't see what Michelangi plays. In the first chord, in the bass clef, the G above middle C was flatted, and then in the second chord, in the treble clef, that G has a natural sign next to it. This makes me come to the tentative conclusion that if a note is repeated in a different clef, accidentals carry over as long as it's in the same hand. Of course, the only problem is, if I'm right, the second chord has a B-double-flat as the lowest note and a B-flat as the highest note, but I guess that's not so bad...Anyway, this is all based on Michelangi playing that B-flat. If he's wrong, then I would say accidentals carry over to different clefs regardless of hand, and then we have two B-double-flats.

Here's the score: http://imslp.info/files/imglnks/usimg/c/c0/IMSLP00509-Debussy_-_Preludes__Book_1.pdf. Go to page 14, and m. 28 is the one where it says "En animant."

Thank you,
Sasha


----------



## kmisho

1) the answer is definitely no. The dotted bar line is there only as a metric subdivision of each measure. He's telling you that the 5 beats in those measures should be read as 3/4 time plus 2/4 time.

2) Accidentals carry over in a measure when they are in the same octave, unless otherwise specified. Hence, all the B's in the measure you speak about are Bbb.


----------

